# Bremont pricing



## Macguyver1

Bremont is certainly a fine watch but with the economic changes in the industry with the new smart watches does it look like the price may come down some in the near future?


----------



## vipereaper30

Not as long as they continue growing sales AND investing in the UK manufacturing part of the business. I'd say their current direction leads me to believe prices will only go up.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...-watch-maker-Bremont-rises-30-cent-11-7m.html


----------



## Vig2000

vipereaper30 said:


> Not as long as they continue growing sales AND investing in the UK manufacturing part of the business. I'd say their current direction leads me to believe prices will only go up.
> 
> Turnover at British luxury watch-maker Bremont rises by 30 per cent to £11.7m | This is Money


Exactly this. Like every other luxury watch company, retail prices will only continue to rise. This is especially true for a company like Bremont, which is gaining in popularity and increased sales.


----------



## shendizadeh

Bremont has no reason to lower pricing, they have a cult following that is growing everyday, me included! lol wish i could afford one


----------



## samanator

Only if the dollar continues to grow against other currency. Case in point was Patek lowing prices 7% to adjust. They could most likely just raise prices in other places which is what most did last year. I echo the others in that sales are good, LE watches are sell outs quickly and they are adding models and volume sufficient to drive demand. More than likely you will pay more in the future.
Patek Philippe Reduces.Prices in Americas,.Raises Prices in Europe - Bloomberg Business


----------



## Spyvito

I think it is a bit of a shame what they are asking especially for the MB1. My squadron was lucky, we only lost one jet in 5 years. I checked with one of the guys who took a Martin Baker thrill ride and he would love to get a MB1. Unfortunately even as a retired colonel, he thinks the Bremont is for "rich people." In my opinion, Bremont should give those MB1s a $1000 price.

If you have seen their special aircraft editions--Wild Weasels is one, they are outstanding but none of the hundreds of crew dogs I know would think about a $6000 wristwatch.

Yes, Bremont sells watches. Probably to more chair force than Air Force guys.

(come and get me, I'm checking 6)


----------



## vipereaper30

Spyvito said:


> I think it is a bit of a shame what they are asking especially for the MB1. My squadron was lucky, we only lost one jet in 5 years. I checked with one of the guys who took a Martin Baker thrill ride and he would love to get a MB1. Unfortunately even as a retired colonel, he thinks the Bremont is for "rich people." In my opinion, Bremont should give those MB1s a $1000 price.


I'd prefer free!

In my experience Bremont bends over backwards to build a timepiece that servicemen and women are proud to wear. Much more so than a massive company like Breitling that is impersonal and difficult to work with. And then you have your Bell & Ross types that massively market military ties without any real military connections or support.

Back on topic, apparently there's an EP-120 listed on another forum for £25,000!


----------



## Vig2000

vipereaper30 said:


> Back on topic, apparently there's an EP-120 listed on another forum for £25,000!


Simply ridiculous. Let's just see how long it'll take to sell.


----------



## Spyvito

Vipereaper--actually I know the guys at Bell&Ross and have a lot of respect for their designs. After all, the BR01 was inspired by the cockpit clocks and I wanted one day one.

Bell&Ross tied in early with the French Bomb Squad and later with the French Naval Air Arm. They have actual military ties in Europe. A Rafale special edition is in their catalog. They would love to have ties to the US military but in the current environment it is against our regulations to have official endorsements and even to give the appearance of endorsement is career poison.

I like what Bremont offers in their "Special Project Military" designs and love the cool second hand on the MB. I suppose Bremonts are distinctive but love it or hate it, the Bell&Ross Instrument was groundbreaking with its 46mm square design. That was 10+years ago. 
I wish Bell&Ross would do a Phantom logo watch.


----------



## vipereaper30

Spyvito said:


> I wish Bell&Ross would do a Phantom logo watch.


A phantom logo watch would be great!

I thought they might have some European aviation ties but haven't seen any on the US side, maybe they weren't the best example. They aren't able to work with any units on this side of the pond? The last time I saw a Bremont rep was at an "industry" night at Nellis AFB a few months back. Pretty sure if B&R wanted to make watches for the US military they could...


----------



## vipereaper30

Vig2000 said:


> Simply ridiculous. Let's just see how long it'll take to sell.


No kidding. My money's on never!


----------



## CaptLeslie

I would be in for a Phantom edition! Sign me up! Cheers Jim


----------



## Spyvito

Well, I just got a chance to sample the Bremonts in person at an AD. Nice design elements but no matter how much the sales guy tap-danced (he was quite good) I couldn't see $6500 worth. It's a lot of coin just to get that ejection-handle second hand that I like. 

That's not to say I wouldn't ever own one but it would certainly need to be a bargain. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

Spyvito said:


> Well, I just got a chance to sample the Bremonts in person at an AD. Nice design elements but no matter how much the sales guy tap-danced (he was quite good) I couldn't see $6500 worth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not the only one to feel this way. Best to buy a brand like Bremont pre-owned IMO.


----------



## bmfang

Vig2000 said:


> You're not the only one to feel this way. Best to buy a brand like Bremont pre-owned IMO.


I'm looking at a Bremont for my next piece but at current retail prices here in Australia for them, the pre-owned route is the saner solution financially. Thankfully one of their ADs here is also a vintage watch place (and I recently saw a lightly worn pre-owned MB II for around 40% off new rrp in their cabinets).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Weinberg

vipereaper30 said:


> I'd prefer free!
> 
> In my experience Bremont bends over backwards to build a timepiece that servicemen and women are proud to wear. Much more so than a massive company like Breitling that is impersonal and difficult to work with. And then you have your Bell & Ross types that massively market military ties without any real military connections or support.
> 
> Back on topic, apparently there's an EP-120 listed on another forum for £25,000!


Breitling makes real tools. Bremont came from nowhere and has no provenance. I am glad that they are well capitalized, but that doesn't make them anyone's idea of a military watch. Casios are worn by more pilot types than anyone, and if pilots want a high-quality tool, they buy a Breitling or a Rolex GMT. Until 10 years ago, no one had ever heard of Bremont. Bremont is like Panerai or Ball--enormously expensive, worn by nobody, and then suddenly their marketing department makes up tons of associations that never were.


----------



## vipereaper30

Mike Weinberg said:


> A couple of months ago, there was a thread about the Bremont U-2 wristwatch. I was dubious about whether the U-2 pilots actually wore the watches around the outside of their pressure suits, despite the photograph of one pilot doing so.
> 
> So I called the president of the Dragonlady Association (official club of U-2 pilots past and present).
> 
> Answers:
> 
> 1. They do wear their watches on the outside of their pressure suits.
> 
> 2. The watch that most of them wear is the Breitling U-2 squadron watch (B-1 [since 2006] or Airwolf).
> 
> I'm personally relieved that these guys wear a real pilot watch costing $3-4,000 instead of a time-only watch costing $5,000+ that no one ever heard of until three years ago.
> 
> Apparently it is no longer considered a big deal to wear a watch on the outside of the pressure suit. The SR-71 guys never did (so they told me) because of the possibility of snagging the band on the throttles or something else. Since this hasn't happened in 50+ years of spaceflight, I guess the U-2 guys stopped worrying about it.


These posts demonstrate that you clearly have no idea what you are writing about.

From, 
A U-2 pilot


----------



## john.6

vipereaper30 said:


> I'd prefer free!
> 
> In my experience Bremont bends over backwards to build a timepiece that servicemen and women are proud to wear. Much more so than a massive company like Breitling that is impersonal and difficult to work with. And then you have your Bell & Ross types that massively market military ties without any real military connections or support.
> 
> Back on topic, apparently there's an EP-120 listed on another forum for £25,000!


I don't know how much money US service personnel make, but 90% of the British military could never afford a Bremont and I am not seeing them bend over backwards to offer them any form of affordability to ever own one. Just the usual cynical business approach and marketing, and if you ever have trouble getting your kids to sleep take them to any boutique and listen to the fairy tale involving a plane, a watchmaking French farmer and an in house movement that never was, it's comedy gold.


----------



## Vig2000

john.6 said:


> I don't know how much money US service personnel make, but 90% of the British military could never afford a Bremont and I am not seeing them bend over backwards to offer them any form of affordability to ever own one. Just the usual cynical business approach and marketing, and if you ever have trouble getting your kids to sleep take them to any boutique and listen to the fairy tale involving a plane, a watchmaking French farmer and an in house movement that never was, it's comedy gold.


The way I see is this: At the end of the day, Bremont is free market business like any other with a capitalistic profit motive. Just like any other business, they have the right to charge whatever they want for their products, and they can also use whatever legal marketing spin or ploy they like. As a consumer, it is absolutely your right and privilege to reject both their pricing and marketing schemes and spend your money elsewhere or not at all.

And this applies to any other luxury watch company as well.

But that doesn't mean we can't moan and groan about it and express our opinion; that's the whole point of a forum!


----------



## Spyvito

I must have been in a squadron of cheapskates but as you dive into more information you find guys like ViperReaper who ponied up big bucks and the whole squadron of Sundowners and Buff crews and Apache pilots. Deep down though I still think the average crew dog can't easily write a check for these.


----------



## vipereaper30

Agreed, I feel very fortunate to be able to enjoy this hobby. Then again I don't drive a brand new M5 like a certain LT did in my first fighter squadron. It's all about priorities, I've got a new Blancpain incoming so no diapers for the baby this month!


----------



## nolanz14

I never buy watches brand new with the exception of my Rolex. I think Bremont watches are fantastic but not worth the price point brand new. Just check the boards and eBay and you will see them flooded with Bremonts. The question I ask is if I have 3K do I want to buy a pre-owned Bremont, Tudor or Speedy? Not even close IMO.


----------



## Ferdinance

Yeah they are pretty expensive. Nice - but, I'm not sure they're _nice_ enough to justify the price. Not for me anyway.


----------



## Orange_GT3

bmfang said:


> I'm looking at a Bremont for my next piece but at current retail prices here in Australia for them, the pre-owned route is the saner solution financially. Thankfully one of their ADs here is also a vintage watch place (and I recently saw a lightly worn pre-owned MB II for around 40% off new rrp in their cabinets).


Agreed. RRP in Australia is unjustifiable, IMO, for what you get with a Bremont. One or two models look quite nice but I can't see the value proposition in their watches.


----------



## Alysandir

I read a lot around the internet about Bremont "not being worth it." That they don't have "history," that they don't have an in-house movement, that they "aren't worth the money."

My father taught me a long time ago that the intrinsic value of something is a function of what it means to you and what you can convince someone to pay for it. You may not care one whit for comic books, but I guarantee there are people who would happily pay 6 figures for a pristine Action Comics #1. Or will spend $3000USD a bottle for Krug Clos d'Ambonnay. Or $1200USD for a pair of Falke socks. Why? Because it meets their value proposition.

I purchased a Bremont; a Model 247 Ti-GMT, to be precise. I had looked at Rolex, Breitling, Omega...the usual suspects...and chose Bremont. Why? Well, let me take Rolex for example: I found their designs to be aesthetically uninteresting (to me); most of their watches to be too small for my 8.5" wrists; and the prospect of wearing a well-known status symbol to not be in my favor given the circles I walk in. Simple put, I was not meant to wear a Rolex. I don't have anything against the company; I rather admire some of the things they do; but their offerings simply are not for me. 

Yet, I have had people tell me that I'm an idiot for not buying a Rolex instead of a Bremont. Basically, they feel that Rolex meets their value proposition, and as such, it should inherently meet mine. But I have a difficult time seeing the value proposition of paying a premium for a watch that doesn't look good to me or on me - and with social implications to boot - simply because of its brand. Would a Rolex hold its value better than the Bremont? Almost certainly, but discussing a Veblen good as an investment is speculative at best, and is predicated on keeping a watch pristine and in top condition to sell - rather than wearing the Hell out of it - which sort of defeats the purpose of buying a watch. Does the Rolex have a better movement? Almost certainly. But they're both chronometer-grade, so it's really splitting hairs. Plus the Rolex is more expensive to maintain. So is it worth it? To some people, undoubtedly. To me? No. 

Conversely, I really like the 247 Ti-GMT. I find it very pleasing, aesthetically. It's the right size for my wrist. It keeps as accurate a time as I can expect from a mechanical watch and provides me with both a chronograph and GMT function (something I couldn't get in one package from Rolex). Would I have been happier if it were cheaper? Sure. But I still liked it enough to buy it.

And at the end of the day, that's your value proposition: do you like something enough to buy it? Does it hit all the boxes on your checklist? If it doesn't, that's okay, move on. There's no reason to be adversarial or nasty towards a brand because it isn't what you think it should be; it simply means that it isn't the brand for you. If everyone thought the same or valued the same things, the world would be quite a boring place.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## valdarrant

As a long term Rolex Submariner date owner I am clear on two items. My MBII is significantly tougher (i.e. Fewer dings and trips for service) and it kept much better time. These people always going back and forth on the value of the watch blah blah blah. At the end of the day it's what YOU value. I will end with a question: which LE Rolex after three years is now selling for a 60% premium? None. However the P-51 typically does...How do I know? A good friend was offered a substantial premium to buy his pristine P-51...


Everybody Counts or Nobody Counts


----------



## avalvo

I own three Bremonts, two Rolexes and a host of other watches: Sinn, Ball, etc. Bremont is a good value. You get a tough and we'll designed peice. I think the quality surpasses Rolex. And, I have a Deepsea. Bremont strikes a nice balance between the super tough tool watches like Sinn and Damasko and the show pieces like Rolex. Their customer service is excellent. Buy for the long term and you are not disappointed.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerDore

Agreed. The Bremont is tough as nails, and a work of art. They are also distinct in their design- I love that.



avalvo said:


> I own three Bremonts, two Rolexes and a host of other watches: Sinn, Ball, etc. Bremont is a good value. You get a tough and we'll designed peice. I think the quality surpasses Rolex. And, I have a Deepsea. Bremont strikes a nice balance between the super tough tool watches like Sinn and Damasko and the show pieces like Rolex. Their customer service is excellent. Buy for the long term and you are not disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerDore

Prices have dropped dramatically. The Supermarine S500 series on a SS band listed at about $5900 a year ago. They are now listing at about $5100. The MBII series also appear to have dropped in price, although not as much. For me, this is disappointing because I bought my S500 last year.


----------



## oak1971

If I had the cash, Bremont would be on the radar.


----------



## TigerDore

It is a great watch. You can find some good prices on pre-owned ones.



oak1971 said:


> If I had the cash, Bremont would be on the radar.


----------



## watchman25

There is some good deals to be found on Bremont


----------



## meganfox17

Hi Everyone

The Bremont's pricing in my part of the world is very competitive & forcing the other Swiss Brands in Swiss Watch Gallery here to rethink their strategy. Example ..I didnt know now when you purchase any IWC pilot , you get additional free leather & Nato strap options ! Hmmm... i could also get a new JLC Deep Sea Chronograph full warranty ( The late Paul Walker wore in Fast & Furious 1 ) for USD 7625

I just want to share an interesting story from my thread about my dilemma on the pilot chronograph options . Thank You So Much for all the replies i've had so far...
Anyway I received a call yesterday from the GM of Swiss Watch Gallery , the AD for Bremont Malaysia.The same guy who 4 weeks ago had offered the ALT-1 ZT /51 for USD 4700







Apparently he had relayed my story to his Superiors & the reason for calling was to inform me that if interested i could now have the watch for USD 4375  ! Really ?

Want to join me on a Virtual Tour in the Bremont boutique in Hong Kong , the only Bremont flagship in the Far East?
Check it Out Guys....

http://www.bremont.com/nearest-stores/bremont-boutiques/hong-kong


----------



## watchman25

Doubt it as they have a huge following it would amazing if the prices stabilized out


----------



## ptman2000

I've been looking ar Bremont's since I saw them at a local AD a couple months ago. I almost pulled the trigger on a MB version but couldn't "justify" the price based on what others have said on WUS and other things I've read. 

If if I didn't like it, I would be taking a HUGE loss if I sold it on the used market. Now that I've been doing more research on this forum and have tried a few other less expensive watches. I've come back full circle on the Bremont. I really like the asthetics of their watches!!

Why is there so much debate on the "value" of all watches but Bremont in particular? Breitling, Omega, Tag ALL lose tons of value once you put it on!


----------



## Orange_GT3

ptman2000 said:


> I've been looking ar Bremont's since I saw them at a local AD a couple months ago. I almost pulled the trigger on a MB version but couldn't "justify" the price based on what others have said on WUS and other things I've read.
> 
> If if I didn't like it, I would be taking a HUGE loss if I sold it on the used market. Now that I've been doing more research on this forum and have tried a few other less expensive watches. I've come back full circle on the Bremont. I really like the asthetics of their watches!!
> 
> Why is there so much debate on the "value" of all watches but Bremont in particular? Breitling, Omega, Tag ALL lose tons of value once you put it on!


It's not the loss in value, as that affects almost all brands, it is the RRP that smarts. They are very high for a a company takes an ebauche and cases it up. I admit they have some interesting angles on case durability but there are also a lot of feel-good marketting words to suck you in.


----------



## TigerDore

As you have pointed out, almost all brands not named Rolex lose a lot of money the moment you buy them. I am not sure about the animus toward Bremont except that they are a newcomer in the watch world. Feature for feature, fit & finish, and based on the accuracy of mine, they are underpriced in relation to many of their peers. They have carved a beautiful, unique design niche while being a genuinely rugged time piece. I have no qualms about acquiring a second Bremont at some point and I look forward to that event.



ptman2000 said:


> I've been looking ar Bremont's since I saw them at a local AD a couple months ago. I almost pulled the trigger on a MB version but couldn't "justify" the price based on what others have said on WUS and other things I've read.
> 
> If if I didn't like it, I would be taking a HUGE loss if I sold it on the used market. Now that I've been doing more research on this forum and have tried a few other less expensive watches. I've come back full circle on the Bremont. I really like the asthetics of their watches!!
> 
> Why is there so much debate on the "value" of all watches but Bremont in particular? Breitling, Omega, Tag ALL lose tons of value once you put it on!


----------



## vipereaper30

I have a Rolex that has lost probably at least $15k in value this year. Can't say that about any Bremonts that I'm aware of!


----------



## Vig2000

vipereaper30 said:


> I have a Rolex that has lost probably at least $15k in value this year. Can't say that about any Bremonts that I'm aware of!


With the exception of the popular limited editions, core production Bremonts certainly do depreciate in value just like most other watch brands.


----------



## vipereaper30

Vig2000 said:


> With the exception of the popular limited editions, core production Bremonts certainly do depreciate in value just like most other watch brands.


Correct, I was just making fun of the fact that Rolex can depreciate in greater dollar terms than a Bremont. Percentage-wise they all take a hit for the most part.


----------



## ike2112

So I had noticed that some of the 2015/16 range, the more expensive Boeing ones for example, are down in price around 10%.

But crucially, as our government becomes increasingly fascist by the week, our economy is going down the drain... great news for all you american watch-lovers - you ought to be finding Bremont watches costing about 15-18% less than a year ago. If your dealer has any sense they'll be buying as many as they can now, on the cheap.


----------



## ike2112

Alysandir said:


> My father taught me a long time ago that the intrinsic value of something is a function of what it means to you and what you can convince someone to pay for it. You may not care one whit for comic books, but I guarantee there are people who would happily pay 6 figures for a pristine Action Comics #1. Or will spend $3000USD a bottle for Krug Clos d'Ambonnay. Or $1200USD for a pair of Falke socks. Why? Because it meets their value proposition.
> 
> I purchased a Bremont; a Model 247 Ti-GMT, to be precise. I had looked at Rolex, Breitling, Omega...the usual suspects...and chose Bremont. Why? Well, let me take Rolex for example: I found their designs to be aesthetically uninteresting (to me); most of their watches to be too small for my 8.5" wrists; and the prospect of wearing a well-known status symbol to not be in my favor given the circles I walk in. Simple put, I was not meant to wear a Rolex. I don't have anything against the company; I rather admire some of the things they do; but their offerings simply are not for me.
> 
> Yet, I have had people tell me that I'm an idiot for not buying a Rolex instead of a Bremont. Basically, they feel that Rolex meets their value proposition, and as such, it should inherently meet mine. But I have a difficult time seeing the value proposition of paying a premium for a watch that doesn't look good to me or on me - and with social implications to boot - simply because of its brand. Would a Rolex hold its value better than the Bremont? Almost certainly, but discussing a Veblen good as an investment is speculative at best, and is predicated on keeping a watch pristine and in top condition to sell - rather than wearing the Hell out of it - which sort of defeats the purpose of buying a watch. Does the Rolex have a better movement? Almost certainly. But they're both chronometer-grade, so it's really splitting hairs. Plus the Rolex is more expensive to maintain. So is it worth it? To some people, undoubtedly. To me? No.
> 
> Conversely, I really like the 247 Ti-GMT. I find it very pleasing, aesthetically. It's the right size for my wrist. It keeps as accurate a time as I can expect from a mechanical watch and provides me with both a chronograph and GMT function (something I couldn't get in one package from Rolex). Would I have been happier if it were cheaper? Sure. But I still liked it enough to buy it.
> 
> And at the end of the day, that's your value proposition: do you like something enough to buy it? Does it hit all the boxes on your checklist? If it doesn't, that's okay, move on. There's no reason to be adversarial or nasty towards a brand because it isn't what you think it should be; it simply means that it isn't the brand for you. If everyone thought the same or valued the same things, the world would be quite a boring place.


I bought the exact same watch as you in Dec 2015, and my thought process was near identical. I need a big watch for my big arm/wrist, but I actually don't like big heavy cases (as much as people claim the weight = quality, I'd rather not feel weighed over by it). The titanium case is amazing, the colouring is great as Grey is pretty neutral for anything, its incredibly functional (I've a worldtimer and 2 quartz chronos, all obsolete now) and with the dual strap you can dress it up with the fancy calf leather if needed. 
I also got my son's name engraved on the buckle, a spare buckle, included in the sale as I intend to pass it on to him one day so I couldn't care less what it's market value is, but everything I'm hearing so far is that Bremont are doing well in the value market. Their limited edition pieces are at the point of being almost genuine investments, which is not something I'd have ever thought.


----------



## samanator

vipereaper30 said:


> A phantom logo watch would be great!
> 
> I thought they might have some European aviation ties but haven't seen any on the US side, maybe they weren't the best example. They aren't able to work with any units on this side of the pond? The last time I saw a Bremont rep was at an "industry" night at Nellis AFB a few months back. Pretty sure if B&R wanted to make watches for the US military they could...


I know one of the ANSSI officers that is also a pilot in their air reserves. He has a cool Ani/Digital one that they issued to him. I've never seen a public version of this, but in all honesty I have not looked too hard.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShaggyDog

Alysandir said:


> I read a lot around the internet about Bremont "not being worth it." That they don't have "history," that they don't have an in-house movement, that they "aren't worth the money."
> 
> My father taught me a long time ago that the intrinsic value of something is a function of what it means to you and what you can convince someone to pay for it. You may not care one whit for comic books, but I guarantee there are people who would happily pay 6 figures for a pristine Action Comics #1. Or will spend $3000USD a bottle for Krug Clos d'Ambonnay. Or $1200USD for a pair of Falke socks. Why? Because it meets their value proposition.
> 
> I purchased a Bremont; a Model 247 Ti-GMT, to be precise. I had looked at Rolex, Breitling, Omega...the usual suspects...and chose Bremont. Why? Well, let me take Rolex for example: I found their designs to be aesthetically uninteresting (to me); most of their watches to be too small for my 8.5" wrists; and the prospect of wearing a well-known status symbol to not be in my favor given the circles I walk in. Simple put, I was not meant to wear a Rolex. I don't have anything against the company; I rather admire some of the things they do; but their offerings simply are not for me.
> 
> Yet, I have had people tell me that I'm an idiot for not buying a Rolex instead of a Bremont. Basically, they feel that Rolex meets their value proposition, and as such, it should inherently meet mine. But I have a difficult time seeing the value proposition of paying a premium for a watch that doesn't look good to me or on me - and with social implications to boot - simply because of its brand. Would a Rolex hold its value better than the Bremont? Almost certainly, but discussing a Veblen good as an investment is speculative at best, and is predicated on keeping a watch pristine and in top condition to sell - rather than wearing the Hell out of it - which sort of defeats the purpose of buying a watch. Does the Rolex have a better movement? Almost certainly. But they're both chronometer-grade, so it's really splitting hairs. Plus the Rolex is more expensive to maintain. So is it worth it? To some people, undoubtedly. To me? No.
> 
> Conversely, I really like the 247 Ti-GMT. I find it very pleasing, aesthetically. It's the right size for my wrist. It keeps as accurate a time as I can expect from a mechanical watch and provides me with both a chronograph and GMT function (something I couldn't get in one package from Rolex). Would I have been happier if it were cheaper? Sure. But I still liked it enough to buy it.
> 
> And at the end of the day, that's your value proposition: do you like something enough to buy it? Does it hit all the boxes on your checklist? If it doesn't, that's okay, move on. There's no reason to be adversarial or nasty towards a brand because it isn't what you think it should be; it simply means that it isn't the brand for you. If everyone thought the same or valued the same things, the world would be quite a boring place.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


Wait, a pair of socks can cost $1200, what kind of crazy madness is that?

What on earth do they make them from, virgin unicorn hair hand spun by angels or something?


----------



## valdarrant

ShaggyDog said:


> Wait, a pair of socks can cost $1200, what kind of crazy madness is that?
> 
> What on earth do they make them from, virgin unicorn hair hand spun by angels or something?


Everyone values things differently. Crazy is buying anything because someone told you too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

I would only buy something if the person telling me to buy it is someone I admire and respect, like Stephen Baldwin.


----------



## Statos

Im new to Bremont and Im in love with this watch. I have the ALT1-P/B and the MBII on the way. As for price I think they are a little high but who am I to say. I see companies making limited editions or limited quantities and raising prices to make their products more popular. For example the new Bremont DH-88 $11,000 really? that is just nuts to me but its a pretty watch and it should be for that price.


----------



## Statos

I do say after looking at the P51 pics that is one cool watch. The design alone is worth the chunk of change they charged for it. To bad they didnt make more of them. Anybody here got one?


----------



## zero_cool

john.6 said:


> I don't know how much money US service personnel make, but 90% of the British military could never afford a Bremont and I am not seeing them bend over backwards to offer them any form of affordability to ever own one. Just the usual cynical business approach and marketing, and if you ever have trouble getting your kids to sleep take them to any boutique and listen to the fairy tale involving a plane, a watchmaking French farmer and an in house movement that never was, it's comedy gold.


I think it just depends on the U.S. service member? I'm not a pilot nor do I make "O" pay but I'm going to be putting my deposit down on a special edition supermarine s500 soon. The lead time for the watch is 8-10 weeks. They are including a nato strap, 8 letters of engraving, and of course the rubber strap with the purchase. Bremont does offer quiet a discount on the special military themed watch for my unit and that does help a "crew member" like myself afford one. It would be a real stretch at the original msrp. A representative from my unit must have reached out to Bremont and worked out the details. So maybe other U.S. units could follow suit? We are the premier rotary wing unit in the U.S. military/world so maybe that has something to do with it? LOL JK. Anyways some back story on my time piece journey.. I've been looking at a Sinn U2, Omega PO GMT (used), and the Bremont supermarine s500. One day I randomly reached out to Bremont's military sales because I saw they did watches for all types of European units and I was shocked that my unit has their own Supermarine s500! I watched some youtube reviews on it and it has really started growing on me. The subtle touches that reference my unit make it really unique and made my decision even easier. This is my first real big time piece purchase and I'm so excited. I'm stepping up from a Movado sapphire.


----------



## 1165dvd

Toothbras said:


> I would only buy something if the person telling me to buy it is someone I admire and respect, like Stephen Baldwin.


Hahaha!


----------



## FSU92grad

vipereaper30 said:


> Correct, I was just making fun of the fact that Rolex can depreciate in greater dollar terms than a Bremont. Percentage-wise they all take a hit for the most part.


Um...I would disagree with you on that statement....RARELY does a Rolex go down in value...I have a 2006 GMT II Pepsi and it clearly hasn't gone down in value...It's gone up actually about a thousand bucks....BUT in saying that, even Omega's take a hit with price drops when you go to resale unless its a limited edition....I had a MBII with the orange barrel and I sold it a couple of years ago and I'm kicking myself for doing so.....Im not sure how well-made the watches are compared to Omega and Rolex but they simply look great on the wrist to me....I probably will be buying another Bremont shortly...I've have 3....THe MBII, the Solo (white dial) and the SuperMarine (green bezel)....All great watches...Why I sold them I have no friggin idea....*still kicking myself*


----------



## vipereaper30

FSU92grad said:


> Um...I would disagree with you on that statement....RARELY does a Rolex go down in value...I have a 2006 GMT II Pepsi and it clearly hasn't gone down in value...It's gone up actually about a thousand bucks....BUT in saying that, even Omega's take a hit with price drops when you go to resale unless its a limited edition....I had a MBII with the orange barrel and I sold it a couple of years ago and I'm kicking myself for doing so.....Im not sure how well-made the watches are compared to Omega and Rolex but they simply look great on the wrist to me....I probably will be buying another Bremont shortly...I've have 3....THe MBII, the Solo (white dial) and the SuperMarine (green bezel)....All great watches...Why I sold them I have no friggin idea....*still kicking myself*


Your pepsi has done better than my pepsi, see post #38. But it's a keeper!


----------



## 94rsa

Alysandir said:


> I read a lot around the internet about Bremont "not being worth it." That they don't have "history," that they don't have an in-house movement, that they "aren't worth the money."
> 
> My father taught me a long time ago that the intrinsic value of something is a function of what it means to you and what you can convince someone to pay for it. You may not care one whit for comic books, but I guarantee there are people who would happily pay 6 figures for a pristine Action Comics #1. Or will spend $3000USD a bottle for Krug Clos d'Ambonnay. Or $1200USD for a pair of Falke socks. Why? Because it meets their value proposition.
> 
> I purchased a Bremont; a Model 247 Ti-GMT, to be precise. I had looked at Rolex, Breitling, Omega...the usual suspects...and chose Bremont. Why? Well, let me take Rolex for example: I found their designs to be aesthetically uninteresting (to me); most of their watches to be too small for my 8.5" wrists; and the prospect of wearing a well-known status symbol to not be in my favor given the circles I walk in. Simple put, I was not meant to wear a Rolex. I don't have anything against the company; I rather admire some of the things they do; but their offerings simply are not for me.
> 
> Yet, I have had people tell me that I'm an idiot for not buying a Rolex instead of a Bremont. Basically, they feel that Rolex meets their value proposition, and as such, it should inherently meet mine. But I have a difficult time seeing the value proposition of paying a premium for a watch that doesn't look good to me or on me - and with social implications to boot - simply because of its brand. Would a Rolex hold its value better than the Bremont? Almost certainly, but discussing a Veblen good as an investment is speculative at best, and is predicated on keeping a watch pristine and in top condition to sell - rather than wearing the Hell out of it - which sort of defeats the purpose of buying a watch. Does the Rolex have a better movement? Almost certainly. But they're both chronometer-grade, so it's really splitting hairs. Plus the Rolex is more expensive to maintain. So is it worth it? To some people, undoubtedly. To me? No.
> 
> Conversely, I really like the 247 Ti-GMT. I find it very pleasing, aesthetically. It's the right size for my wrist. It keeps as accurate a time as I can expect from a mechanical watch and provides me with both a chronograph and GMT function (something I couldn't get in one package from Rolex). Would I have been happier if it were cheaper? Sure. But I still liked it enough to buy it.
> 
> And at the end of the day, that's your value proposition: do you like something enough to buy it? Does it hit all the boxes on your checklist? If it doesn't, that's okay, move on. There's no reason to be adversarial or nasty towards a brand because it isn't what you think it should be; it simply means that it isn't the brand for you. If everyone thought the same or valued the same things, the world would be quite a boring place.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


Great post... and from what I can see from your signature, awesome collection as well. There is however something to be said about the value proposition in terms of effort put into production right? Would your opinion still apply to a lot of the fake-Instagram brands we see that sell clothes that are all from the same e-commerce vendor?


----------



## gmoybusiness

I've noticed Bremont prices on the secondary market become slightly softer over the past 1-2 years...especially on the MBIIs. I wonder if this will affect retail prices one day.


----------



## XX-Pat

Orange_GT3 said:


> It's not the loss in value, as that affects almost all brands, it is the RRP that smarts. They are very high for a a company takes an ebauche and cases it up. I admit they have some interesting angles on case durability but there are also a lot of feel-good marketting words to suck you in.


This is the one criticism of Bremont I never understood. For example, IWC uses ETA movements in their Mark series, even renames them with internal designations. This doesn't seem to impact respect for the brand or model in any way. Yet Bremont takes a beating over this, which seems like a bit of a double standard. To be sure, like every brand, there aspects one can reasonably criticize, but Bremont seems to draw irrational hatred. And yes, I know they market heavily, have a brief history (the concept of which is pure industry marketing in and of itself), and caused a big dust up with their in-house movement claim. But they make solid watches, provide great warranties, have superb customer service, support our service men and women, and have true passion for what they do.

I for one love my MBIII, just like I love my GMT Master II and Black Bay Bronze. All great watches in their own way, and plenty of room in the world for all of them and more.


----------



## Orange_GT3

XX-Pat said:


> This is the one criticism of Bremont I never understood. For example, IWC uses ETA movements in their Mark series, even renames them with internal designations. This doesn't seem to impact respect for the brand or model in any way. Yet Bremont takes a beating over this, which seems like a bit of a double standard. To be sure, like every brand, there aspects one can reasonably criticize, but Bremont seems to draw irrational hatred. And yes, I know they market heavily, have a brief history (the concept of which is pure industry marketing in and of itself), and caused a big dust up with their in-house movement claim. But they make solid watches, provide great warranties, have superb customer service, support our service men and women, and have true passion for what they do.
> 
> I for one love my MBIII, just like I love my GMT Master II and Black Bay Bronze. All great watches in their own way, and plenty of room in the world for all of them and more.


I'm not going to disagree with you about IWC.


----------



## ChuckMiller

gmoybusiness said:


> I've noticed Bremont prices on the secondary market become slightly softer over the past 1-2 years...especially on the MBIIs. I wonder if this will affect retail prices one day.


By secondary market do you mean gray market new pieces or the pre-owned market?


----------



## Vig2000

ChuckMiller said:


> By secondary market do you mean gray market new pieces or the pre-owned market?


As a general rule of thumb, grey market pricing is usually higher than pre-owned private sales. And I would say that Bremont pricing all-around, regardless of whether grey market or private sale, has become _a lot more_ softer over the years. I'm sure the English boys don't fancy that.


----------



## Eric_M

Don't know if they still do this for their military specials, but the Globemaster was made available to C-17 crew members at a DEEP discount, probably basically at cost. I think the idea was to make them affordable to crewdogs, as well as add to their marketing by getting the watches on the wrists of pilots/loadmasters.


----------



## sidh

meganfox17 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> The Bremont's pricing in my part of the world is very competitive & forcing the other Swiss Brands in Swiss Watch Gallery here to rethink their strategy. Example ..I didnt know now when you purchase any IWC pilot , you get additional free leather & Nato strap options ! Hmmm... i could also get a new JLC Deep Sea Chronograph full warranty ( The late Paul Walker wore in Fast & Furious 1 ) for USD 7625
> 
> I just want to share an interesting story from my thread about my dilemma on the pilot chronograph options . Thank You So Much for all the replies i've had so far...
> Anyway I received a call yesterday from the GM of Swiss Watch Gallery , the AD for Bremont Malaysia.The same guy who 4 weeks ago had offered the ALT-1 ZT /51 for USD 4700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently he had relayed my story to his Superiors & the reason for calling was to inform me that if interested i could now have the watch for USD 4375  ! Really ?
> 
> Want to join me on a Virtual Tour in the Bremont boutique in Hong Kong , the only Bremont flagship in the Far East?
> Check it Out Guys....
> 
> http://www.bremont.com/nearest-stores/bremont-boutiques/hong-kong


ALT-1 ZT /51 you say ? Wowww wowwww wowww , thank for sharing this one !


----------



## Orange_GT3

Orange_GT3 said:


> Agreed. RRP in Australia is unjustifiable, IMO, for what you get with a Bremont. One or two models look quite nice but I can't see the value proposition in their watches.


Case in point, the latest Bremont Supersonic. A manual wind 3 hander available in Stainless steel for AUD16,995. Fine it comes with a 'piece' of a Concorde and a fancy stand but seriously! It is about 3x the price it should be.

https://www.ausbt.com.au/bremont-s-supersonic-watch-contains-an-actual-piece-of-a-ba-concorde


----------



## Vig2000

Orange_GT3 said:


> Case in point, the latest Bremont Supersonic. A manual wind 3 hander available in Stainless steel for AUD16,995. Fine it comes with a 'piece' of a Concorde and a fancy stand but seriously! It is about 3x the price it should be.
> 
> https://www.ausbt.com.au/bremont-s-supersonic-watch-contains-an-actual-piece-of-a-ba-concorde


Tangentially, it seems like the hoopla surrounding their big limited editions is waning. The enthusiasm that once was surrounding their LE reveals just isn't there anymore, and I personally think this new LE in particular isn't anything to write home about; a bit lackluster if you ask me. I won't even mention the pricing since you already covered that, so 'nuff said.

I'm over Bremont for a variety of reasons. At one point, I owned several of their watches and now it's a big ol' goose egg.


----------



## Zelig

I was given a Bremont U2 blue by my wife for our anniversary a few years ago and really like it. It's well made and has a great aesthetic IMO. She also works at at AR and so we didn't have to pay full retail. ;-) All that said, I do understand the criticisms on price, especially around some of their limited editions. Makes me wonder if Bremont is more for those who like or even love watches, but don't necessarily make them a focus of study.


----------



## MediaSurvivor

Bremont is in a bit of a conundrum. I love their designs and engineering, and appreciate their desire to do real watchmaking in Britain. However, they are pricing their watches like Rolex, when in terms of design, inspiration, and quality, their real competition is Tudor. 

The Supersonic is a neat LE, but it is tough to swallow the premium to get a tiny sliver of Concorde. At that price point you may be better off buying admission to the Intrepid Air & Space Museum in NYC and seeing if you can't peel a piece off of their Concorde on display (jk, of course)


----------



## Independent George

MediaSurvivor said:


> Bremont is in a bit of a conundrum. I love their designs and engineering, and appreciate their desire to do real watchmaking in Britain. However, they are pricing their watches like Rolex, when in terms of design, inspiration, and quality, their real competition is Tudor.
> 
> The Supersonic is a neat LE, but it is tough to swallow the premium to get a tiny sliver of Concorde. At that price point you may be better off buying admission to the Intrepid Air & Space Museum in NYC and seeing if you can't peel a piece off of their Concorde on display (jk, of course)


Bremont and Rolex pricing isn't even close. 95% to 99% of Bremont watches are priced under $8,000. The Sub and Explorer II are at $8,100, the Daytona at $12,000.


----------



## Wooden_spoon

I would put Omega or Tudor as the biggest competitors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helo

Ever since I saw my first bremont, I have been amazed...the quality is there in my opinion.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Newly announced Hawking model seems to have upped the ante on Bremont's ridiculous pricing. AU14,495 for a stainless steel model!!! What planet are they on?


----------



## Vig2000

Orange_GT3 said:


> Newly announced Hawking model seems to have upped the ante on Bremont's ridiculous pricing. AU14,495 for a stainless steel model!!! What planet are they on?


It's Bremont, so what else is new?


----------



## gutteridgeandrew

Orange_GT3 said:


> Newly announced Hawking model seems to have upped the ante on Bremont's ridiculous pricing. AU14,495 for a stainless steel model!!! What planet are they on?


For UK its cheapest LE since the launch of DH88 which back in 2016 had a RRP £7995. This is in 2020 is exactly the same price. 
So no , they have not upped prices, in actual fact lowered them. But still high.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rguimaraes

Not sure I what is the point of some of these comments. I agree that prices can be on the higher side, especially for LEs. But then I ask you, relative to what? They have a unique design, can take a beating, have serviceable movements, great ambassadors, and a few other positive things going for them. I also admire the fact of how much (I don't mean just $) they are investing in manufacturing, apprenticeships, and so on. How many of your favorite brands can show _*how*_ their cases and movements are made? Watch companies are generally opaque about manufacturing, with very few exceptions. To me, Bremont also makes great looking watches in the 4-7k range and I don't know about y'all, but I don't want to show up with another O or T or R at work. I prefer something a little different and more in line with my own aesthetic sensibilities. They also have great marketing in my opinion. I like their ambassadors, their association with Jaguar, Martin Baker, Rolls Royce, and I prefer those to Gaga or Clooney ads. Speaking of Gaga, that doesn't seem to diminish the respectability of T among collectors, and that is fine by me, but there is a "yuge" double standard here. Did I wish they would not have made a mistake of calling the LJP in-house? Sure. Do I wish their offerings were 1k cheaper? You bet. But I will continue to keep them at the top of my watch hunting game, along with IWC, Oris, and a few others.


----------



## jonobailey

I love my Bremont MB3, and I like them as a brand. but the RRP. is too high, however the market naturally finds the correct value anyway, so dont know why there are so many complaints.

There are alot of discounts in the UK at the moment - got my MB3, new from AD for £2,600 which I think is a good deal.

Alot of people also slate Bremont without ever handling one, although I do find these limited edition releases a bit tiresome and tenuous - I dont think they do anything to help the brand image.


----------



## mbarmbar

jonobailey said:


> Alot of people also slate Bremont without ever handling one, although I do find these limited edition releases a bit tiresome and tenuous - I dont think they do anything to help the brand image.


Fully agree with your comment


----------



## J Fix

People are paying well over MSRP for anything and everything Rolex, especially for Subs and GMTs. Chuffed to get my U-2/51 at a fair price and be a little different than the masses.


----------



## JLittle

Orange_GT3 said:


> Newly announced Hawking model seems to have upped the ante on Bremont's ridiculous pricing. AU14,495 for a stainless steel model!!! What planet are they on?


I have an AD I go to for Longines and Tag Heuer. They also have Oris and Bremont. Last time I went in there, the salesman that normally deals with me said we should look at Bremont. I looked at him and said, no, they are way too expensive. If I'm going to pay that much, and I would, I'm going elsewhere. Nice looking watches, but just haven't seen one watch where I looked at it, looked at the specs and said, that seems like a fair price.


----------



## bounce

JLittle said:


> I have an AD I go to for Longines and Tag Heuer. They also have Oris and Bremont. Last time I went in there, the salesman that normally deals with me said we should look at Bremont. I looked at him and said, no, they are way too expensive. If I'm going to pay that much, and I would, I'm going elsewhere. Nice looking watches, but just haven't seen one watch where I looked at it, looked at the specs and said, that seems like a fair price.


Forget the specs & have a good look at the watches, they make some stunning, well made solid watches, every bit as good as Omega,Tudor, Breitling etc.
Trust me I have owned numerous Omega watches & still do, but Bremont are every bit as well made & finished.


----------



## OmerUsman

I love what bremont is doing, have been eyeing the supermarine model for long now. Hopefully will get it in the coming years.


----------

